# Is tainted Halloween candy still a threat where you live?



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I haven't heard any reports in quite a while in my area, but there was always the chance of having LSD laced peppermints or razor blades in the apples when I was a kid. Does this still go on?


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> LSD laced peppermints


Nah....I haven't seen those since college  :r


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Damnit are you not supposed to put needles in the twizzlers?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

boonedoggle said:


> I haven't heard any reports in quite a while in my area, but there was always the chance of having LSD laced peppermints or razor blades in the apples when I was a kid. Does this still go on?


I think the real question is whether it EVER really went on...


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I think it was a Myth created by our parents to give them a reason to steal our hard earned candy.......




LOL




Shawn


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

mmblz said:


> I think the real question is whether it EVER really went on...


of course it did...well, we had weirdos in our neighborhood growing up that put loose candy in our bags that may or may not have been questionable...but who wanted to take the chance! Maybe they used Rat Poison!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Haven't heard of any instances of this in my area the last few years, but the local Police offer scanning (metal detector) every year. Whether it serves any purpose but to ease the minds of parents I couldn't say.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> I haven't heard any reports in quite a while in my area, but there was always the chance of having LSD laced peppermints or razor blades in the apples when I was a kid. Does this still go on?


Urban legend. Where it all started. fear not.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

TheDirector said:


> Urban legend. Where it all started. fear not.


well, then...they should fear ME!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Up here in Detroit the even put the threats on the news the good part is that the local PD will screen your kids candy for you. A lot of kids now attend local neighborhood parties were every one knows every one and they are a riot.I am going to a buddy's were there will be 15 -10 little monsters running around in a safe environment having as much fun as they can while the dads will sneak out dressed for Halloween as CS members making believe their smoking cigar :ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Most kids around here go to folks homes in their neighborhood that they know personally... family members... and usually a church carnival or two. :ss


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Pins and Needles, sure. Poisoned? Not so much.


----------



## Jason_of_Texas (Jun 20, 2007)

I remember being 8 or so and them having free X-rays of the candy lol. What was worse then razor and needles in candy was getting that black liquorish candy,what were those people thinking handing that out? :R


----------



## krash (Sep 24, 2007)

Can't ever remember it happening. Of course 30 years ago no internet to look things up, and all we had was the local news. Just a way for ma and pa to steal the snickers and milky ways and leave the hard sour candy.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> LSD laced peppermints or razor blades in the apples when I was a kid


You mean that's not acceptiable to give out?

I've been going about Halloween all wrong....

:r

Actually, I'm convinced that was an urban legend.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Darrell said:


> You mean that's not acceptiable to give out?
> 
> I've been going about Halloween all wrong....
> 
> ...


it's never too late to change! :tu


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

My daughter is almost 2 years old now and there is no way in hell that I am going to let her eat anything from people off of the street. I dumped all of the candy that she got in to a trash can and filled it back up with candy from the store.


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> I haven't heard any reports in quite a while in my area, but there was always the chance of having LSD laced peppermints or razor blades in the apples when I was a kid. Does this still go on?


KASR and I were just discussing that last night... He said it was all urban legends, but I know I heard reports - but I couldn't find them on the web...So he won the arguement, dang it!

~DUCK


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Those urban legends must be getting popular.
I bought 2 bags of Halloween candy anticipating the trick or treaters this year,
but not a single kid showed up.

Good thing I still like candy.
:tu


----------



## Jason_of_Texas (Jun 20, 2007)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Those urban legends must be getting popular.
> I bought 2 bags of Halloween candy anticipating the trick or treaters this year,
> but not a single kid showed up.
> 
> ...


Think it was due to it being a school night,and it not really getting dark until late. My parents told me they didnt get that many kids as well,and they live in a pretty nice neighborhood that usually gets kids driven in by the dozens.


----------



## fordkustom (Jun 28, 2007)

The last i heard about poisoned candy it turned out it was a deliberate attempt to kill the kids by their own parents not neighbors.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

we had a couple of incidents up here last nite.....zyban pills put in bags as candy and a nail in an apple....it does happen


----------



## Jason_of_Texas (Jun 20, 2007)

shaggy said:


> we had a couple of incidents up here last nite.....zyban pills put in bags as candy and a nail in an apple....it does happen


Friggin scumbags,who would want to do that to kids?!


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Only thing people have to worry about is the people handing out the candy. Children are more likely to get kidnapped or assaulted on sexually by people then to get bad candy.


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

My parents were a bit overprotective when I was growing up, but one thing I remember is going trick or treating every year, eating the candy every year, and never getting sick. Also, who gives out apples to kids on halloween? I can't ever remember getting fruit when I was a kid, and if I had I would have thrown it away, so I guess the razor blade thing wouldn't have worked on me.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Smoked said:


> My daughter is almost 2 years old now and there is no way in hell that I am going to let her eat anything from people off of the street. I dumped all of the candy that she got in to a trash can and filled it back up with candy from the store.





DUCK said:


> KASR and I were just discussing that last night... He said it was all urban legends, but I know I heard reports - but I couldn't find them on the web...So he won the arguement, dang it!
> 
> ~DUCK


This is absolutely the case. There has never been a single report of a kid being injured by a "razor blade in the halloween candy" or poisoned after eating one of those nasty little black and orange wax paper-covered peanut butter thingies. See this article in Psychology Today if you don't believe me. I'm sure that a Google search will yield the same answers.

http://psychologytoday.com/articles/pto-20020301-000011.html


----------

